# ZCIT - Zona de Convergência Inter-Tropical



## Relâmpago (29 Mai 2007 às 19:31)

Olá a todos

É de importância fundamental esta zona de convergência intertropical para a existência de chuvas nas regiões intertropicais. Parece que esta zona não é homogénea nem contínua ao longo das regiões tropicais. Veja-se, no caso da África, a diferença entre o Congo e o Quénia. Este tem chuvas escassas e aquele tem-nas abundantes. Qual a explicação para esta diferença em regiões equatoriais?

A ZCIT pode estender-se até às regiões temperadas, isto é, para além dos trópicos? Não será um exemplo disto a monção asiática, que vai desde a Índia tropical até Pequim, ou mais para cima, já na região temperada?

Obrigado.


----------



## Minho (1 Jun 2007 às 14:53)

Olá Relâmpago.

Sinceramente, neste momento, não te consigo responder. Mas penso que uma das razões para essa diferença poderá ter a ver com a existência duma  superfície continental extenssíssima que é a Ásia. Estou convicto que de alguma maneira a Ásia deve perturbar/deslocar os centros de acção (Anticiclones), impedindo assim que haja convergência do ar... O anticiclone subtropical que deveria haver sobre a Ásia deve ser muito perturbado à superfície devido à grande massa de terra....

Prometo tentar procurar mais informação e assim que souber alguma coisa digo-te. Ou então alguém mais entendido na matéria também podia dar uma mãozita


----------



## Vince (1 Jun 2007 às 18:05)

Sobre o *Q*uénia vs *C*ongo, pode ser que ajude:

Intertropical Convergence Zone




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intertropical_Convergence_Zone




> ...
> The monsoon of western sub-Saharan Africa is the result of the seasonal shifts of the Intertropical Convergence Zone and the great seasonal temperature differences between the Sahara and the equatorial Atlantic Ocean. The dry, northeasterly trade winds, and their more extreme form, the harmattan, are interrupted by the northern shift in the ICZ and resultant southerly, rain-bearing winds during the summer. The semiarid Sahel and Sudan depend upon this pattern for most of their precipitation.
> ...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/West_African_Monsoon


----------



## Minho (28 Jun 2007 às 22:26)

Bem. Já que ninguém responde eu vou dar a minha possível explicação e desenterrar este tópico  .

Como podes ver no mapa em baixo onde tracei a tracejado em grosso modo a linha equatorial os anticiclones (azul) subtropicais do Hemisfério Norte no Oceano Índico é inexistente isto por que a superfície oceânica é diminuta e está ocupada pelo continente asiático. Ora como sabemos na Zona de Convergência Inter-Tropical temos que ter dois anticiclone, um no HN outro no HS de modo a haver convergência na zona inter-tropical. 
*
Mapa representativo da Pressão Média ao Nível do Mar. No Mapa superior corresponde ao período Junho, Julho e Agosto, no mapa inferior ao período Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro.*






FONTE

Nota que a enorme pressão atmosférica que se observa na Ásia durante os meses de Inverno não tem a mesma origem dos anticiclones sub-tropicais. É antes um anticiclone de origem térmica devido ao forte arrefecimento do continente. Sendo de origem térmica não se reflecte nas camadas altas da atmosfera sendo inexistente aos 500hPa.


----------



## Relâmpago (4 Jul 2007 às 00:49)

Minho disse:


> Bem. Já que ninguém responde eu vou dar a minha possível explicação e desenterrar este tópico  .
> 
> Como podes ver no mapa em baixo onde tracei a tracejado em grosso modo a linha equatorial os anticiclones (azul) subtropicais do Hemisfério Norte no Oceano Índico é inexistente isto por que a superfície oceânica é diminuta e está ocupada pelo continente asiático. Ora como sabemos na Zona de Convergência Inter-Tropical temos que ter dois anticiclone, um no HN outro no HS de modo a haver convergência na zona inter-tropical.
> *
> ...





Olá Minho

Então daqui se pode concluir que a Zona de Convergência Intertropical é inexistente no sub-continente Indiano e na China nos meses de verão no HN? A monção será explicada por outros fenómenos?


----------

